# comment savoir  si on "crake' mon resau wifi.



## moonlight serenade (12 Juillet 2009)

Salut,

Existe t'il un outil mac (Tiger compatible si possible) pour savoir si votre réseau wifi se fait 'craker', si quelqu'un l'utilise à vos dépens?
Dans mon voisinage, j'ai énormément de réseaux wifi. J'ai plusieurs ordinateurs sur mon reseau privé, (mac et pcs). Je change souvent de mot de passe mais je note parfois de grosses diminution dans la qualité de la connexion et cela sans raison apparente.
Avec Hadopi, et après avoir vu un reportage a la Tv, ou des gens crakaient n'importe quel réseau wifi en dix clics, je me pose parfois la question.
J'ai cherché dans les Utilitaires système mais je n'ai rien trouvé.


----------



## ntx (12 Juillet 2009)

moonlight serenade a dit:


> mais je note parfois de grosses diminution dans la qualité de la connexion et cela sans raison apparente.


Quelque soit le réseau sans fil, le débit n'est jamais assuré et il peut varier en fonction de nombreux paramètres, ne seraient-ce que les interférences avec les autres réseaux sans fils.
Et si tu veux vraiment être tranquille : un bon vieux câble. C'est moins "high tech", mais bien plus fiable, énormément plus sécurisé et sûrement plus sain. :rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (12 Juillet 2009)

et debit plus stable
( mais néanmoins sensible aux variations ne dependant pas de toi)


----------



## Arlequin (12 Juillet 2009)

certains modems (box ou autre) ont dans leur menu une liste des clients connectés, avec adresses MAC

te reste à lister les adresses MAC de tes ordis et voir si elles sont toutes à toi

à+


----------



## moonlight serenade (12 Juillet 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> certains modems (box ou autre) ont dans leur menu une liste des clients connectés, avec adresses MAC
> 
> te reste à lister les adresses MAC de tes ordis et voir si elles sont toutes à toi
> 
> à+



ah je vais essayer ça! mais avec des outils comme utilitaire reseau,( dont je sais pas me srvir) y'a pas moyen d'avoir des infos de ce type?
aux autres, merci pour les rep. Si ca continue, je vais me mettre en ethernet comme vous dites.
j'suis a deux metres de ma freebox, tous les autres ordis sont débranchés, et j'ai parfois qu'une barre de connection, c'est énervant à la longue.


----------



## Alycastre (12 Juillet 2009)

Si tu possèdes une Freebox V5 par exemple, sur la TV, dans les menus, tu trouves les machines connectées , comme le souligne Arlequin : touche "Free" " Paramètres", "informations réseau"


----------



## moonlight serenade (12 Juillet 2009)

Alycastre a dit:


> Si tu possèdes une Freebox V5 par exemple, sur la TV, dans les menus, tu trouves les machines connectées , comme le souligne Arlequin : touche "Free" " Paramètres", "informations réseau"



j'ai vérifié! j'ai toutes les bonnes adresses mac, celles que j'ai inscrit moi meme dans le routeur de la freebox donc c'est impec. t'es sur que si quelqu'un me 'crackait' il laisserait automatiquement son adresse mac dans la console de free?
C'est cool alors! je me suis fait peur pour rien.


----------



## Arlequin (12 Juillet 2009)

moonlight serenade a dit:


> j'ai vérifié! j'ai toutes les bonnes adresses mac, celles que j'ai inscrit moi meme dans le routeur de la freebox donc c'est impec. t'es sur que si quelqu'un me 'crackait' il laisserait automatiquement son adresse mac dans la console de free?
> C'est cool alors! je me suis fait peur pour rien.



il peut aussi avoir cloné une de tes adresses MAC 

juste pour te faire devenir un peu plus parano


----------



## moonlight serenade (12 Juillet 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> il peut aussi avoir cloné une de tes adresses MAC
> 
> juste pour te faire devenir un peu plus parano



c'est possible ça?
et y'a une parade?


----------



## ikeke (12 Juillet 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> certains modems (box ou autre) ont dans leur menu une liste des clients connectés, avec adresses MAC
> 
> te reste à lister les adresses MAC de tes ordis et voir si elles sont toutes à toi
> 
> à+



En général sur les box genre livebox il y a un filtrage des adresses MAC donc la personne qui va hacker le wifi va forcément récupérer l'adresse MAC d'une des machines autorisées et changer l'adresse MAC de sa carte Wifi pour une de ces dernières afin d'avoir accès au réseau (c'est le MAC Spoofing).
Donc logiquement il ne devrait pas être possible de voir une adresse MAC étrangère si le hacker fait bien son boulot. 

Edit: Grillé par Arlequin

Non pas de parade, de toute façon le filtrage MAC est une "blague", ç'est une protection en carton qui ne tient que quelques secondes. Qu'on l'utilise ou pas ne fait pas de différence dans l'absolu.
Pour sécuriser le Wifi à l'heure actuelle c'est si possible utiliser une clé WPA2 assez longue et complexe (utilisation de chiffres lettre et caractères spéciaux) associé au cryptage AES. Eviter le TKIP qui commence à montrer des signes de faiblesse.
A proscrire le WEP qui se crack en quelques instants avec les logiciels qui vont biens.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2012)

Le topic est (certe) vieux, mais je me dois de le résoudre grâce à cette ultra-simpliste application disponible gratuitement sur la Mac App Store: LanScan

Si tu n'est pas sous OS X 10.6 (Snow Leopard), OS X 10.7 (Lion) ou OS X 10.8 (Mountain Lion), le lien ne fonctionnera pas: regarde ici.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (29 Août 2012)

Il y a aussi Mocha, tout aussi gratuit : http://nakkaya.com/mocha.html



ikeke a dit:


> Pour sécuriser le Wifi à l'heure actuelle c'est si possible utiliser une clé WPA2 assez longue et complexe (utilisation de chiffres lettre et caractères spéciaux) associé au cryptage AES. Eviter le TKIP qui commence à montrer des signes de faiblesse.
> A proscrire le WEP qui se crack en quelques instants avec les logiciels qui vont biens.


Un article de 2012 laisse à penser : http://www.macbidouille.com/news/20...ampaign=Feed:+macbidouille+(MacBidouille.com)


----------

